# FS: Summer Cleaning Sale - 46g Bowfront and 20g Rimless still available



## juicebox (Jun 14, 2010)

Its time to clean out the garage. Apparently I'm supposed to be able to fit a car in there...

46g Drilled Bowfront with black pine stand- $150









20g Hagen Rimless - $30









Sunlight Supply 39W T5 Retrofit Kit - $50

1.5L Zeo Reactor - $50








____________________________________________________________

72g Oceanic RR Bowfront with stand- $300 (sold)
Tunze Osmolator (old style mounts) - $100 (sold)
5lb CO2 Tank with solenoid and needle valve - $100 (sold)
Lamotte Ph/Temperature Meter - $20 (sold)
CPR CS50 Overflow with Aqualifter - $40 (sold)
Korallin C1502 Calcium Reactor - $100 (sold)
Phosban Reactor - $30 (sold)
Hydor K3 - 2 available - $25 (sold)
Hydor K2 - $20 (sold)
Sedra KSP-7000 - $75 (sold)
2 Reeflo Snappers (sold)
ASM G2 - $100 (sold)
Coralife Superskimmer 220 - pump needs new impeller shaft - $20 (sold)
Coralife 20" 96W PC - $15 (sold)
Ecoplus LED Moonlight - $5 - 2 available (sold)
30g Oceanic Model 2 Sump - $30 (sold)
20g Glass Sump - 1 bubble-break - $30 (sold)
Hamilton 2x250W SE Halide with 2x54W TEK T5 Retrofit - $300 (sold)
175W SE Pendant with ARO electronic ballast - its ugly but it works -$50 (sold)
20g Acrylic Sump - drilled for external pump - FREE (gone)
CPR Small In-Tank Refugium - $20 (sold)
Seachill TR20 Chiller - $400 (sold)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

And I thought I have a lot of stuff


----------



## juicebox (Jun 14, 2010)

I just went from five tanks down to two. I think I actually might have more stuff.


----------



## juicebox (Jun 14, 2010)

first post updated


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

damn, i didn't know you had moonlights...lol


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

I did pm you a few days ago, maybe it never went through..? Very interested in coralife skimmer, ph/temp probe, and the overflow. please pm me when, where i can come pick up

Thank you


----------



## juicebox (Jun 14, 2010)

I think I might be having issues with my PM box, so if I haven't responded to you let me know.

Chewie, I PM'd you last night


----------



## juicebox (Jun 14, 2010)

First post updated. I'm open to offers.


----------



## rexresurreccion (Dec 27, 2010)

Pm'd......


----------



## juicebox (Jun 14, 2010)

Updated and price drop.


----------



## micah (Apr 28, 2010)

I am interested in teh Lighting
Hamilton 2x250W SE Halide with 2x54W TEK T5 Retrofit - $300

What is teh length of this unit?

Thanks,
Micah


----------



## juicebox (Jun 14, 2010)

The light is 4'. It is pending sale to another member at the moment though.


----------



## juicebox (Jun 14, 2010)

Price drops


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

hey, if you could save that free sump for me and bring it by when you come for those plants it would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## frd72 (Apr 26, 2010)

is 46g with stand still available??


----------



## dimpoy (Aug 18, 2011)

Pm'ed............


----------

